# 78 b210 three spoke wheel on 74 b210



## jbrown (Feb 14, 2011)

I am trying to find out some info about a steering wheel conversion.
I am trying to adapt a 78 B210 3 spoke steering wheel on to a 74 B210. 
Does anyone know if there is a hub kit or what can i do to adapt it on the car. Thanks John


----------

